# What would you do?



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner. 

Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.

This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


The answer here applies to all of us Americans although other countries may have options as well.

From what I have seen living here over the years; there are many expats from different countries 
living in less than desirable conditions. Some I have seen are even living on the streets.

Assuming if one is not a 
"stateless person", he or she can go to and get help at the US Embassy in Manila
in the American Citizens Services Office.There, they can attempt to help a person to contact friends and/or family back home for financial assistance. 

Also, although not an automatic fix; under the right conditions an American citizen can there apply for and receive a "repatriation loan" for the funds needed to get back to the states.
My understanding is that if granted and accepted, the use of this loan will restrict a person or should I say prevent him or her from having a passport for I think it is seven (7) years.

In most cases I think these loans are approved. But the main thing is that it is not an automatic fix and leaving a financial way out when moving here is the best option to avoid possible problems of this nature in the future..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


Assuming that he was distraught and in dire straights, the US Embassy MIGHT help him and give him a LOAN to get you out of country. The US Embassy is not going to give anyone a free ticket home. To venture out over here you need to have an emergency EVAC plan of your own (financed by you). Maintain a credit card that you can purchase an emergency ticket out of here or a stash of untouchable cash to purchase said ticket.

You are correct, if your wife dies while you are here, you are screwed on MARITAL assets and your Visa if you are on a 13A. By law, it’s truly community property and your in-laws/Phil family step up ahead of the queue on marital assets. So you need to weigh your obligations. The in-laws/family most likely won’t be able to touch anything in the US so I would keep only what you can afford to lose over here.

I live in a leased house so I should be protected on that. We own a house in her hometown so that is my sacrificial lamb. I keep two months expenses in the bank so everything else I have is in the US and insured by FDIC.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Regarding the first part of the post about the suicide, the hotel bill might have been the last straw but there must have been many other factors involved. Someone has some serious problems if they get into that situation. He may have chosen this time to go after many months or years of problems. Money, family, bad luck, mental or other illness, drugs, etc., can leave someone so despondent that they would not even seek out help that might be available.

Regarding the spouse passing away, what happens to the 13A? It just expires and you have to go on a tourist visa?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

And was he American even? Still a tragedy but I've seen all foreigners described as American if it fits an agenda.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*House*



Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


Maxx you can live in your house if you have kids or adopt kids, they can't move you but with no children from your spouse they might move you out.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And was he American even? Still a tragedy but I've seen all foreigners described as American if it fits an agenda.


The news report described him as an American (of course they could be wrong) and they showed a photo of someone who appeared to be in their sixties or seventies.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Maxx you can live in your house if you have kids or adopt kids, they can't move you but with no children from your spouse they might move you out.


I've noticed that some of my wife's relatives look at our (modest) house with a rather yearning look, and many of them have made very poor choices in life, and are stuck living with their parents, even though they have kids of their own. I imagine they would find some shyster attorney, who will undue my wife's inheritance, and that will be that.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Regarding the first part of the post about the suicide, the hotel bill might have been the last straw but there must have been many other factors involved. Someone has some serious problems if they get into that situation. He may have chosen this time to go after many months or years of problems. Money, family, bad luck, mental or other illness, drugs, etc., can leave someone so despondent that they would not even seek out help that might be available.
> 
> Regarding the spouse passing away, what happens to the 13A? It just expires and you have to go on a tourist visa?


I believe that the "Spouse of a Filipino" visa expires with the spouse. I have heard stories of guys who got divorced and still stayed on their 13A visas as the Filipino Ex never reported it. I would imagine that would catch up with you at the 5 year mark when you have to go to Manila to renew it.

For me, I would immediately go to the BI to convert my 13A to a Tourist. But I do not believe that alleviates the issue with property ownership.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> The news report described him as an American (of course they could be wrong) and they showed a photo of someone who appeared to be in their sixties or seventies.


Yes unfortunately every white person is "kano" which us foreigners instinctively translate to US Citizen. A good example, I was looking at a rental property and was informed that it was owned by a kano. When I finally meet the owner, he is Norwegian!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Auttorneys don't follow the law*



Maxx62 said:


> I've noticed that some of my wife's relatives look at our (modest) house with a rather yearning look, and many of them have made very poor choices in life, and are stuck living with their parents, even though they have kids of their own. I imagine they would find some shyster attorney, who will undue my wife's inheritance, and that will be that.


Auttorney's don't follow the rule of law and if you don't research yourself you can be fooled. My wife's family had a lawyer draw up a document that basically tells us to vacate our house or the old family home...trouble is the house has been completely renovated, parents have passed and we are squatters, so no title to the land, so I just started laughing at her sister, found out later she was the one that hired the lawyers and my wife went and chewed out the lawyers also threatened to expose them.


----------



## biopharm (Feb 12, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


Wow, that is Frick en scary. I understand having emergency EVAC funds is a necessity for whatever but, if I did marry my philippino girlfriend and we bought a home together, I would not be on the title and the above could happen to me? I guess that's why I have read on here that Expats only rent. Philippino's seem very nice but I guess it's only a front to get what you have.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

biopharm said:


> Wow, that is Frick en scary. I understand having emergency EVAC funds is a necessity for whatever but, if I did marry my philippino girlfriend and we bought a home together, I would not be on the title and the above could happen to me? I guess that's why I have read on here that Expats only rent. Philippino's seem very nice but I guess it's only a front to get what you have.


Yes, frightening indeed. Laws are different in every country and the Philippines is no exception. Best thing is to simply rent a house etc. If one is determined to buy though, there is a way to keep what you paid for.

You would need to (after buying {paying for} the house and lot,) have your wife sign say a 25 year lease on the property with stipulations that you retain full possession of said property and it can not be sold during the term of the lease. This needs to be a legal document that is notarized. That done, you should be safe (that is if the family does not have you bumped off to terminate the lease.) LOL!!!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

biopharm said:


> Wow, that is Frick en scary. I understand having emergency EVAC funds is a necessity for whatever but, if I did marry my philippino girlfriend and we bought a home together, I would not be on the title and the above could happen to me? I guess that's why I have read on here that Expats only rent. Philippino's seem very nice but I guess it's only a front to get what you have.


I wouldn't say it's a front, but a lot of people are very very desperate here, and many of them simply see no moral problems with fleecing another human being (especially a foreigner) if they believe that it will give them a temporary leg up. Also, in the case of my in-laws, the older folk tended to be attorneys, doctors, and other professional people, and they belonged to the small middle class of society here. However, their kids (now in thirties and forties) grew up thinking that they were millionaires, and most of them refuse to take a job, and instead they just partied their lives away. Now they have kids of their own, who are doing the same thing, and everyone lives with the grandparents, some of whom are still working to support everyone else. These people have made too many bad choices in life, their are too many people living in the same house, and of course they would like to lighten the load by shifting some people elsewhere.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes, frightening indeed. Laws are different in every country and the Philippines is no exception. Best thing is to simply rent a house etc. If one is determined to buy though, there is a way to keep what you paid for.
> 
> You would need to (after buying {paying for} the house and lot,) have your wife sign say a 25 year lease on the property with stipulations that you retain full possession of said property and it can not be sold during the term of the lease. This needs to be a legal document that is notarized. That done, you should be safe (that is if the family does not have you bumped off to terminate the lease.) LOL!!!



Jet Lag, I'm not sure how that would work in my case? My wife inherited the land from her father, so their is no dispute that the deed is clearly in her name, so should she lease the house to me, so that I could stay there after she dies?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Professionals aren't that professional*



Maxx62 said:


> I wouldn't say it's a front, but a lot of people are very very desperate here, and many of them simply see no moral problems with fleecing another human being (especially a foreigner) if they believe that it will give them a temporary leg up. Also, in the case of my in-laws, the older folk tended to be attorneys, doctors, and other professional people, and they belonged to the small middle class of society here. However, their kids (now in thirties and forties) grew up thinking that they were millionaires, and most of them refuse to take a job, and instead they just partied their lives away. Now they have kids of their own, who are doing the same thing, and everyone lives with the grandparents, some of whom are still working to support everyone else. These people have made too many bad choices in life, their are too many people living in the same house, and of course they would like to lighten the load by shifting some people elsewhere.


The parents probably weren't much different from their kids, it's not that hard to get a college degree here (money talks) you pass if you slip the professor some money or a bottle of Black Label, many of these so called professionals pay poor wages for staffing to get the work done, they don't know what work is.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And was he American even? Still a tragedy but I've seen all foreigners described as American if it fits an agenda.


I'm not an attorney so will not attempt absolute legal answers. However, I would (personal opinion) say yes. It would be wise to have that long term lease and the lease should be specific enough to include the house AND the land (with measurements) that it sits on.
It seems that in your case where your wife inherited the place, the family would truly be after it if something were to happen.
Roughest part is not so much getting an iron clad lease as it would be trying to live close to family members that would or could quite likely be after your skin. Even in our home countries, decent, caring, and gentle family members turn into uncivilized animals when someone dies and property is or can be up for grabs. How much more in a place like this where the rule of law is dependent on the party with the most money to spend or owns a gun? Couple that with a Red Horse and or Imperidor party and the outcome is questionable at best..


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL!

Well, Jon, you know, all kanos *do* look alike ; )

pac


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> The parents probably weren't much different from their kids, it's not that hard to get a college degree here (money talks) you pass if you slip the professor some money or a bottle of Black Label, many of these so called professionals pay poor wages for staffing to get the work done, they don't know what work is.


I know what you're talking about. However, I think that my wife's older aunts and uncles tend to actually be people with integrity, and they represent the small handful of people you encounter here, who are not crass, pretentious, or disreputable. They are actually hardworking people. There kids, and grandkids, on the other hand, are complete train-wrecks. Unfortunately they seem to be a dying breed here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes, frightening indeed. Laws are different in every country and the Philippines is no exception. Best thing is to simply rent a house etc. If one is determined to buy though, there is a way to keep what you paid for.
> 
> You would need to (after buying {paying for} the house and lot,)* have your wife sign say a 25 year lease on the property with stipulations that you retain full possession of said property and it can not be sold during the term of the lease.* This needs to be a legal document that is notarized. That done, you should be safe (that is if the family does not have you bumped off to terminate the lease.) LOL!!!


Sorry Jet Lag it doesn't work. The Philippine family code treats man and wife as a single entity so you would be leasing the house and lot from yourself, which of course you can't do. Any document i.e. lease, mortgage etc that tries to give a foreigner control over land will be illegal and would be immediately thrown out of court.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Sorry Jet Lag it doesn't work. The Philippine family code treats man and wife as a single entity so you would be leasing the house and lot from yourself, which of course you can't do. Any document i.e. lease, mortgage etc that tries to give a foreigner control over land will be illegal and would be immediately thrown out of court.


This kind of long term lease has worked well for some of us expats in the past. As a foreigner, we can rent or lease a property of any kind, short or long term and the least agreement if done properly should extend to anyone who inherits the property with a beyond the grave condition or clause. 
Naturally though, here in the islands a Filipino almost always has the upper hand in any court case "IF" they have the funds to file and follow through with the case. 
Waiting for most any case to have a final adjudication could almost take longer than the term of the lease anyway--never-mind appeals...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> This kind of long term lease has worked well for some of us expats in the past. As a foreigner, we can rent or lease a property of any kind, short or long term and the least agreement if done properly should extend to anyone who inherits the property with a beyond the grave condition or clause.
> Naturally though, here in the islands a Filipino almost always has the upper hand in any court case "IF" they have the funds to file and follow through with the case.
> Waiting for most any case to have a final adjudication could almost take longer than the term of the lease...


I guess any arrangment would work until it's tested. It doesn't change the fact that you can't rent or lease from yourself.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> I guess any arrangment would work until it's tested. It doesn't change the fact that you can't rent or lease from yourself.


That's true for sure but you can't lease from yourself something that you never had the legal right (land) to own in the first place. The house would not do the survivor beneficiary much good if they can't access the land.
For me though, I'd be outa Dodge on the first stage to keep the Indians from scalping me. Lol..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

biopharm said:


> Wow, that is Frick en scary. I understand having emergency EVAC funds is a necessity for whatever but, if I did marry my philippino girlfriend and we bought a home together, I would not be on the title and the above could happen to me? I guess that's why I have read on here that Expats only rent. Philippino's seem very nice but I guess it's only a front to get what you have.


Based on the standard Philippine law on acquiring a real estate property in the Philippines, Foreigners or non-Filipinos don’t have the right to own real estate properties in the Philippines. As an alternative, however, marrying a Filipino national is the easiest way for a foreigner to obtain real estate properties in the country. They may either share equal rights or the Filipino spouse owns 51% or more and the foreigner gets the rest. In this case, further information on special visas for foreigners who may request an entire ownership is necessary.

If the foreign owner desires to hold the title as an individual, the title usually falls under the Filipino spouse’s name and the foreign spouse’s name which was not indicated in the title at least appears on the contract as the buyer of the property. *In case of death of the Filipino spouse, the foreign spouse is given a reasonable time to sell the property and collect the proceeds or else the property will be given to any Filipino heir and or relatives.*

I just pulled the above from this web site The right to own a real estate property in the Philippines - Camperspoint Philippines which brings up the question "what is a reasonable amount of time to sell the property?" I have heard one year and other vague answers. 

I do know some foreigners who have titled the property in their children's names. That way, the foreign parent has the means to stay as long as they are minding their children here.

It still might not be enough for a family member to take you to court for the property.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Based on the standard Philippine law on acquiring a real estate property in the Philippines, Foreigners or non-Filipinos don’t have the right to own real estate properties in the Philippines. As an alternative, however, marrying a Filipino national is the easiest way for a foreigner to obtain real estate properties in the country. They may either share equal rights or the Filipino spouse owns 51% or more and the foreigner gets the rest. In this case, further information on special visas for foreigners who may request an entire ownership is necessary.
> 
> If the foreign owner desires to hold the title as an individual, the title usually falls under the Filipino spouse’s name and the foreign spouse’s name which was not indicated in the title at least appears on the contract as the buyer of the property. *In case of death of the Filipino spouse, the foreign spouse is given a reasonable time to sell the property and collect the proceeds or else the property will be given to any Filipino heir and or relatives.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Jon for being able to clarify some of that issue. Seems it's worded in the law just enough to muddy up the water for anyone trying to keep the property---depending on the court that is hearing the case.
Sure be glad if or when they ever change or amend this outdated, protectionist constitution so that these issues are done away with.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


Hi, first if you are married your name shoulf also be in the TCT whivh would be quoted as the filipina married to you. Then that will give you the right for the property. If you are common law like me and my husband I would suggest you ask for a paper work that nobody can evict you from the property since you are the one who built it. I did it for my husband not for any other reason just want to be sure that he will be ok if ever something happens to me. By law common law couple have rights to conjugal property. If your name is in the TCT, TD of lot an TD of improvement and something happens to your wife and you have no kids you have the right and power to dispose said property. <Snip> Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> Hi, first if you are married your name shoulf also be in the TCT whivh would be quoted as the filipina married to you. Then that will give you the right for the property. If you are common law like me and my husband I would suggest you ask for a paper work that nobody can evict you from the property since you are the one who built it. I did it for my husband not for any other reason just want to be sure that he will be ok if ever something happens to me. By law common law couple have rights to conjugal property. If your name is in the TCT, TD of lot an TD of improvement and something happens to your wife and you have no kids you have the right and power to dispose said property. <Snip> Hope this helps.


If it were to be that simple. Having your name on the title deeds as married to the owner of the title deed does no more than register your interest. There is a big difference between buying a lot and buying a house and lot. If you buy a lot your can rightfully own the building you errect on the lot and any improvements, just make sure you put them on wheels. But if you buy a house and lot it is considered as a single entity. If your wife unfotunetly dies hereditary succession applies and as spouse it would be unlikely that you would be first in line, more like 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

To make a long story short, if your in-laws want you out after your wife is gone, you've probably got little chance of hanging onto the house on your own. I'm going to keep this in the back of my mind, and I think it's time to think about an emergency plan should something like this happen.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

for me and my fiance we have decided to get a rent-to-own house and lot. we feel it's just a waste of money to rent a place and move out should the landlord feels like increasing the rent, or not renewing the lease of contract. there are many rent-to-own properties that allows you 10-20 years of mortgage.. that way whatever happens to me and my partner, one can decide whether to keep paying for it or just sell it. i don't think anyone would be interested to go after a property that's not even paid for. plus, i am sure that in 10-20 years we would already have kids and the property will be in their name should i die.. no relatives/family member could just take that away from my husband and my kids.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We've looked at those and I can't handle that the "note" has 14% interest. Also some are bare bones and one needs to complete some of the construction on their own on the cheaper houses.


----------



## weddedbliss (Mar 3, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We've looked at those and I can't handle that the "note" has 14% interest. Also some are bare bones and one needs to complete some of the construction on their own on the cheaper houses.


well, security will have it's equivalent price to pay. that's just how it would usually work. if you would look at the mortgage long term plus its interest, of course it could go up twice the original price by the time it gets paid up. but then it's better to pay a little more, than just give 10 years worth of our money to the landlord for nothing. besides, every year property value increases so the interest won't be really that big. Add up to that the security that no one would interest the property if something happens to your partner.. from my point of view, it's all practical.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay. Here is a twist. 

I know some friends who have "half siblings." By that I mean that the parents are still married, but one has started a second family. Is there any way that the "significant other" can take away the family home from the original child? 

I'm sure the answer is an obvious "no," but things seem to get interesting there.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

This thread posses and interesting question and one I have been thinking about recently. Frankly I think we are all on our own over here. The Filipinos in general are not going to help any of us if we get down our luck or in a bad situation. If you are married your wife will probabaly do everything she can. Her family probably could not help you even if they wanted to. I don't think the US Embassy will do anything either. I have seen expats I'm pretty sure are US begging for money in Manila. As someone said you have to have an escape plan. 

Personally I keep some dollars in a safety deposit box at the bank and a working US credit card. If you are living here CYA is your best motto. If you don't know what that means you are in the wrong place.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> This thread posses and interesting question and one I have been thinking about recently. Frankly I think we are all on our own over here. The Filipinos in general are not going to help any of us if we get down our luck or in a bad situation. If you are married your wife will probabaly do everything she can. Her family probably could not help you even if they wanted to. I don't think the US Embassy will do anything either. I have seen expats I'm pretty sure are US begging for money in Manila. As someone said you have to have an escape plan.
> 
> Personally I keep some dollars in a safety deposit box at the bank and a working US credit card. If you are living here CYA is your best motto. If you don't know what that means you are in the wrong place.


Wow! I can't imagine what it would be like to be an expatriate, here in the Philippines, and being so down and out on your luck that you'd have to beg in order to survive! I've seen Americans ban handling in Tijuana, Mexico, but over there there are plenty of American tourists willing to give them a few bucks. Over here, it appears that the street children have a tough time getting one or two Pesos from locals passing by, so who would be willing to give a down and out expatriate any help? I don't know, if I saw a fellow expatriate in such bad shape I might be attempted to invite him to my home until things can be figured out? If you become homeless over here, it appears that your goose is really cooked!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Wow! I can't imagine what it would be like to be an expatriate, here in the Philippines, and being so down and out on your luck that you'd have to beg in order to survive! I've seen Americans ban handling in Tijuana, Mexico, but over there there are plenty of American tourists willing to give them a few bucks. Over here, it appears that the street children have a tough time getting one or two Pesos from locals passing by, so who would be willing to give a down and out expatriate any help? I don't know, if I saw a fellow expatriate in such bad shape I might be attempted to invite him to my home until things can be figured out? If you become homeless over here, it appears that your goose is really cooked!





JakeSaPI said:


> This thread posses and interesting question and one I have been thinking about recently. Frankly I think we are all on our own over here. The Filipinos in general are not going to help any of us if we get down our luck or in a bad situation. If you are married your wife will probabaly do everything she can. Her family probably could not help you even if they wanted to. I don't think the US Embassy will do anything either. I have seen expats I'm pretty sure are US begging for money in Manila. As someone said you have to have an escape plan.
> 
> Personally I keep some dollars in a safety deposit box at the bank and a working US credit card. If you are living here CYA is your best motto. If you don't know what that means you are in the wrong place.


There are homeless expats here. American as well as others. I have seen and visited with several in Ermita, Manila in the past. To give a few shekels to someone might be okay, but I would never invite into a home or transport someone anywhere unless it was an obvious medical emergency. Anyone homeless and wondering the streets here (especially if an American citizen) there has to be a good reason for it. 
Americans that find themselves in a bad way can go the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy. There, they will assist the person attempt to contact friends and or family back home for help. Failing that, the US government in most cases will grant {within several days} a repatriation loan that with the further assistance of the embassy get them home.
So what I'm saying here is that for personal safety and security, it would unfortunately be best to let these people tend to their own business. The very last thing one would want here is to get involved in something that could cause problems for yourself.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> There are homeless expats here. American as well as others. I have seen and visited with several in Ermita, Manila in the past. To give a few shekels to someone might be okay, but I would never invite into a home or transport someone anywhere unless it was an obvious medical emergency. Anyone homeless and wondering the streets here (especially if an American citizen) there has to be a good reason for it.
> Americans that find themselves in a bad way can go the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy. There, they will assist the person attempt to contact friends and or family back home for help. Failing that, the US government in most cases will grant {within several days} a repatriation loan that with the further assistance of the embassy get them home.
> So what I'm saying here is that for personal safety and security, it would unfortunately be best to let these people tend to their own business. The very last thing one would want here is to get involved in something that could cause problems for yourself.



Well, if they look like obvious trouble, then I'd probably just keep walking and just ignore them. Earlier this year there was some young guy in his twenties hanging around on the Basak highway in Lapu Lapu City. If I had to guess, (his haircut and mannerism) I'd say that he was probably AWOL from the US Marines. They had an expeditionary force over here following Typhoon Haiyan, and I think he probably belonged to them. Haven't seem him around in a while, so I assume that he must have gotten picked up, or he turned himself in. 

However, I was really thinking about some of the older guys I see hanging around in the same area of Basak. The other day my wife and I stopped at one of the roadside stands to look at bootleg DVDs, and a fellow in his 70s came over to talk with us. It was only about 11 AM, but he was already in the bag pretty good, and was having a hard time standing up. Well, you can usually see these guys making the rounds between the retirement house, the bikini bar, the ATM, and the roadside cantina. These guys like to party it up pretty good, and they remind me of college kids on spring break. I think it would be real easy for one of these guys to spend more than he has, and then he'd end up in the same boat as the guy who couldn't pay his rent at the start of this thread. I guess I'd be more inclined to help one of these guys if they needed it, but you're righ, bringing them home probably not the best idea.


----------



## Miss August (Sep 6, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


*Philippine ownership and inheritance -*
Who are the compulsory heirs by order of preference:
1. Children (legitimate, illegitimate and adopted children are treated as legitimate heirs)
2. Spouse (legal spouse only)
3. Parents
4. Collateral relatives (brothers/sisters/cousins) only in the absence of above

Make sure the title to the property is written like this: Wife's name married to XXX XXX a citizen of Somewhere. So your name is on the title. You can also get a Deed of Usufruct. 

This is what I plan to do with our property. We have a married daughter in Australia and an 8 year old adopted daughter which will inherit whatever property we own. I doubt if they are going to kick my husband out of his own house! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Panhandling in the Philippines is actually illegal. True, there are many homeless kids running the streets begging for pesos but what will happen, if you give one kid 5 pesos, you will have 20 more of them wanting the same thing, then, should an observant law enforcement officer see you doing this, YOU will go to jail for it and/or pay a very stiff fine to make it go away. I totally agree with what Jet Lag stated above: 

"Quote: There are homeless expats here. American as well as others. I have seen and visited with several in Ermita, Manila in the past. To give a few shekels to someone might be okay, but I would never invite into a home or transport someone anywhere unless it was an obvious medical emergency. Anyone homeless and wondering the streets here (especially if an American citizen) there has to be a good reason for it. 

Americans that find themselves in a bad way can go the American Citizens Services Office at the embassy. There, they will assist the person attempt to contact friends and or family back home for help. Failing that, the US government in most cases will grant {within several days} a repatriation loan that with the further assistance of the embassy get them home.

So what I'm saying here is that for personal safety and security, it would unfortunately be best to let these people tend to their own business. The very last thing one would want here is to get involved in something that could cause problems for yourself."

You must be extremely careful about what you do here and who you get involved with. Things can go wrong faster than you can blink an eye. As much as my wife and I have helped others, the well is starting to run dry. I told her the other night that we may reach a point where we can't do this helping any longer, the ones we helped in the past will have to go on their own. Sink or swim.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I actually considered this possible situation and I hope I have adequately made satisfactory arrangements in the case that my wife would suddenly pass away and leave me with no legal grounds to stand on. I have full and complete trust in my wife but I am not so sure that I have this same level of trust with all of her family members...particularly her father!

I have a credit card account attached to a travel website and to avoid "losing" the credit card or having it stolen, I cut it up and tossed it myself so there is nothing to lose or have stolen. If anything should happen before the credit card expires, (six and a half years from now), I can simply go to any computer shop or internet café and logon and book whatever necessary travel arrangements I might need to make. AND if the card should expire, I will simply renew it.

I do use the card for small incidental travel here and there just so the Credit Card company knows it is still active with occasional use.

I also keep the bulk of my retirement money in my US secured bank account as well as my Social Security Disability and my VA Disability...both are directly deposited into my US bank account. So, I only have here what is actually needed at the time.

Hopefully this issue will NOT rear its ugly head in my life...but if it does, I have the means to travel and have a tidy little untouchable nest egg if I need it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Miss August said:


> *Philippine ownership and inheritance -*
> Who are the compulsory heirs by order of preference:
> 1. Children (legitimate, illegitimate and adopted children are treated as legitimate heirs)
> 2. Spouse (legal spouse only)
> ...


The mension of a deed usufruct to protect one's spouse has come up before and I'm note yet convinced that it will work. My reasonings are these. Husdand and wife are considered as a single entity by the family code so you can't make out a deed of usufruct to yourself which is what you will be doing by trying to protect a spouse. Anything that gives a foreigner the power of control over land is illegal so will become null and void. And finally I'm not certain you can make one between a citizen and a non citizen. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I actually considered this possible situation and I hope I have adequately made satisfactory arrangements ......
> ......
> Hopefully this issue will NOT rear its ugly head in my life...but if it does, I have the means to travel and have a tidy little untouchable nest egg if I need it.


You always should have an exit plan ready for implementation. Nice touch to have a credit card that does not physically exist attached to a travel site .

Along the same lines, have all your important papers in one accessible place, any essential medicine ( a couple week supply) and some ready folding cash in both US $ and peso, a change of clothes, spare phone with SIM and charger etc. I have a length of rope, toiletries, toilet paper from a military MRE package, first aid kit and a camping towel in mine. Put it all in one run bag ready to go.

Not only in case of family problems but also for natural or manmade disasters that may require you to move right now and get out of Dodge.

I have had an emergency kit of some sort or the other packed and have never needed it since I was in the Boy Scouts. Taking it with me everywhere was second nature when I was in Afghanistan.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I used to always carry an evac bag in my truck back in the states...if "anything" should ever happen for "any" reason, I had a couple of changes of clothes, a hundred bucks in small bills, some non-perishable food items and a gallon of spring water.

It would probably be a good idea to have something like this here in the Philippines should a Typhoon hit or civil unrest or anything else, it would only be a matter of grabbing that one bag or backpack and know that you will be OK for the next week or so...

After all...the Boy Scout Motto was "BE PREPARED"!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I used to always carry an evac bag in my truck back in the states...if "anything" should ever happen for "any" reason, I had a couple of changes of clothes, a hundred bucks in small bills, some non-perishable food items and a gallon of spring water.
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to have something like this here in the Philippines should a Typhoon hit or civil unrest or anything else, it would only be a matter of grabbing that one bag or backpack and know that you will be OK for the next week or so...
> 
> After all...the Boy Scout Motto was "BE PREPARED"!


Cebu, thats one very good idea you have and is one I intend to utilize. In fact, I think we will have two of them. One here at the house and another at the office where my wifes works. At least one should be accessible if ever needed.

One thing we do every year for safety, is during the typhoon/rainy season. Each year before typhoon season begins we obtain about a 5 to 8 day supply of non perishable food and drinking water. That as well as any medicines and first aid supplies. 

In our area typhoons at times will put out the electric power for several days and a food and water supply helps. Even if we don't use it, there are at times neighbors that can use the help and there is at least a little bit of assistance that can be given..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag...here is an additional idea that is an awesome addition to any emergency evacuation kit.

Pick up a good, old fashioned plastic survival or police whistle. An established fact is that a good long sharp blast on a police type whistle will carry a shrill sound nearly twelve times further than anyone can possibly yell at the top of their lungs! Should you ever find yourself or a loved one trapped in a collapsed building or under some debris from a typhoon or tsunami or even up in a tree to escape flood waters, the human voice can only carry about a half mile or so and even then you can only sustain yelling for a brief time before your voice starts to give out.

A good high quality plastic, (not metal), survival whistle is very inexpensive...very small...and extremely lightweight...and a valuable and beneficial addition to any emergency kit.

Use a plastic whistle rather than a metal one because metal is more suseptable to extreme temperature changes, moisture issues and bacteria...so a plastic whistle is a better choice.

Even an injured person can give repeated blasts on a good whistle for days without much effort and the sound can carry up to six miles or more, gaining the attention of any nearby search and rescue personnel.

Everyone of our international team leaders at "WATER for the WORLD" carries a good high quality plastic survival whistle just for this purpose.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Jet Lag...here is an additional idea that is an awesome addition to any emergency evacuation kit.
> 
> Pick up a good, old fashioned plastic survival or police whistle. ......



Good point, there is always one on my BC (dive gear) but never thought of one for run bag.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Jet Lag...here is an additional idea that is an awesome addition to any emergency evacuation kit.
> 
> Pick up a good, old fashioned plastic survival or police whistle. An established fact is that a good long sharp blast on a police type whistle will carry a shrill sound nearly twelve times further than anyone can possibly yell at the top of their lungs! Should you ever find yourself or a loved one trapped in a collapsed building or under some debris from a typhoon or tsunami or even up in a tree to escape flood waters, the human voice can only carry about a half mile or so and even then you can only sustain yelling for a brief time before your voice starts to give out.
> 
> ...


That's another very good idea and thanks. We have two of them just sitting here except for use on the Brgy Police. Will order two more and keep them in the kit.

Thanks again..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not sure if you can get the simple flint and steel firestarters that cost a couple bucks in the US there. Might be a good add also.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Forgive me for reviving this thread, but this seems to be a common enough problem with us expats. Scary scenarios. But...you know, we could only try our best bets, so to say.. Beyond that, the outcome depends on how the dice drops.. Who said life is all a bed of roses?


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I saw something on the news, the other day, which really got me thinking. The story wasn't in English, so I didn't get everything, but my wife translated most of it for me. According to the story, there was an American expat living alone in a hotel here in Cebu, and to make a long story short, apparently he committed suicide, due to the fact that he couldn't afford to pay his outstanding bill with the hotel owner.
> 
> Well of course there is always the possibility that the fellow was murdered, but assuming that the facts are correct, what should this guy have done in this situation? Could he have contacted the US Embassy up in Manila, and would they have done anything to help him? Would the Embassy have evacuated him from the country, and sent him back to the states? It appears that there is virtually no charity of any type here in this country, so if the embassy wouldn't be able to help him, then most likely he would be SOL.
> 
> This has got me thinking, because what if for example my wife got hit by a jeepney, and passed away? Technically the house we've built is supposed to belong to both of us, but in reality only her name is on the deed. I think that in no time at all, my in-laws would hustle me out the gate, and move in some other relative. So, that makes me wonder, what should someone do if they find themselves in dire straights over here?


From what I have seen there I would rent every thing and have the basic tooth brush bottle opener and nothing else ..it will either be stolen misplaced..heard to many stories about peopel being kicked out and if you try the law they will take your loot and do nothing ..knowing there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I always had a bug out bag back in the US... don't have one here. I probably should. It was passport, a couple changes of clothes, flashlight, a couple hundred bucks, and my dopp kit. Just had to make sure I had my shoes on and I could get away  


As for the OP, I would never kill myself over a hotel bill. It must have just been the proverbial last straw. I would sneak out and skip town if I had too...


----------

